
A New Hunt for Dark Matter Is Taking Place Under a Mountain - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/j5n7vb/the-new-hunt-for-dark-matter-is-taking-place-under-a-mountain
======
chime
I watched the Most Unknown documentary on Netflix a week ago and liked the
format. First couple of episodes it felt a bit like telephone for researchers,
where scientist #2 discusses the field of scientist #1 with scientists #3. But
after the third episode, it was just scientist #n and #n+1 discussing each
other's fields. Wish they picked scientists from a few other continents or at
least working in places other than North America and Europe.

I loved the bit where team of scientists #n+1 describe their experiment to
scientist #n and then #n describes it back. I believe the experiment was about
measuring time.

